# MS-Outlook Formulare



## Biergamasda (15. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bräuchte ein paar Informationen über MS-Outlook Formulare.

Und zwar würde mich interessieren, ob es möglich ist, per solcher Formulare zB Kalenderevents etc. abzufangen und diese zu verarbeiten (ich vermute mal nicht). 

Des weiteren würde mich interessieren, was man mit diesen Formularen alles machen kann. Rein datensätze anlegen und via formular editieren oder kommen diese von den Möglichkeiten her nahe an Plugins.

Super wäre, wenn mal jemand ne viertel Stunde Zeit hätte um mit mir ein bisschen drüber zu plaudern [Skype, Telefon, ... oder auch irgendeinen Chat] ansonsten wäre ich über eine Funktionsübersicht von diesen Formularen bzw einen Vergleich Formulare/Plugins auch sehr glücklich.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus,
ich hoffe meine Bitte wirkt nicht unverschämt!

MfG
Christoph


----------

